

Weffriddles (2008) - bwooceli
http://www.weffriddles.com/

======
loganfrederick
Not sure why this was posted to HN, but it gave me a nostalgia shot.
Weffriddles was huge among my friends in the summer of 2008. I had just
graduated high school. About four of my friends and I spent the summer before
college Skyping and AIMing late into the night solving these riddles until 3
AM without resorting to the forums for help. I have fond memories of eating
pretzel sticks and drinking Dr. Pepper while cracking these clever problems.
If anyone wants to attempt all 70 or so levels, I recommend keeping copious
notes.

------
ebbv
Congratulations on just finding this but it's old as hell and honestly pretty
stupid.

